

DOJ subpoeans Twitter records of several WikiLeaks volunteers - cookiecaper
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2011/01/07/twitter/index.html

======
davewiner
Here's the PDF of the court order.

[http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2011/01/07...](http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2011/01/07/twitter/subpoena.pdf)

------
cookiecaper
The title on this submission was originally "Wikileaks supporters", not
volunteers. This differs from the title of the article, but not from the
information which Wikileaks has shown, which I included in a comment here.
It's not just "volunteers".

------
cookiecaper
It doesn't look like the scan linked includes a list of the accounts served,
but Wikileaks says it's a lot:
<http://twitter.com/wikileaks/status/23583311813156865>

